# Lake Blackshear!!!!



## hogdgz (Apr 7, 2012)

Is Lake Blackshear or the Flint River any good for bowfishing in South Ga? I havent seen a lot of Carp on it. I was at Sinclair yesterday for my first time bowfishing and it was awesome, I am hooked. I live real close to Blackshear and have fished it all my life, but I have never really seen alot of Carp on it, but then again I wasnt looking for them. I am wanting to get into bow fishing and was just trying to figure out some options on places to go.

Thanks


----------



## BigSwole (Apr 7, 2012)

This question x2. 

Op i know there are alot of gar on the flint and i know of a few spits that look like they would be good. Im in the process os setting my boat up so as soon as i know something ill pm you and we can compare notes


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 7, 2012)

Sounds good BigSwole!!!!


----------



## kraka2146 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have fished the flint the last few weekends and haven't seen much. A few small gar but only one or two worth shooting.


----------



## markland (Apr 9, 2012)

Blackshear has some good carp and gar in it, but the problem is water clarity or rather the lack of it, have never seen it very clear in there.  Flint River down there is about the same way, but lot's of good gar in the river.  Check out Seminole or Eufaula depending on how far you want to drive, can find some really good fishing there at the right time and can do it day or night this time of the year.  Call me at Muzzy if you want more details!


----------



## hogdgz (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks Mark. Is the north end of Lake Blackshear better or the south end close to the old train trussel?


----------



## castandblast (Apr 17, 2012)

I shot a lot of suckers and little dink gar there when I lived in Tifton. Never saw a lot of any decent sized carp to speak of.


----------



## markland (Apr 19, 2012)

Depends on the amount of rain, top end will muddy up faster then lower end, but there are plenty of good flats and sloughs to fish all over the lake, I would just ride the bridges and see what water looks best and find the spots there.  I hate fishing muddy water.


----------



## castandblast (Apr 19, 2012)

haha.. Mark is a big sissy when it comes to muddy water.


----------



## markland (Apr 19, 2012)

Naw I just pick and choose, I can be selective now!


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ya thats why he never shoots he's always like waters to muddy but we go out and kill plenty of fish and he sits at home


----------



## markland (Apr 20, 2012)

I go when it's right and shoot a bunch of fish, ya'll can go all the time and still not shoot as many fish as I do!  LOL


----------



## WELLS8230 (Apr 20, 2012)

try the ocmulgee


----------



## markland (Apr 20, 2012)

Ocmulgee can be good, have shot a bunch of fish when it flooded and left them land locked in pools, even shot them down the main road at our hunting club 1 time, they were just swimming down the road, was pretty neat!


----------

